# FT Gordon 24 Aug



## jakeeib (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Monster02 (Aug 11, 2014)

Side bar??


----------



## watermedic (Aug 11, 2014)

If you hunt with one

Surely not with 12 oz on it though


----------



## Its Amazing (Aug 12, 2014)

This is a great shoot! Bring your hunting bow and have a great time!


----------



## olinprice (Aug 12, 2014)

bump


----------



## olinprice (Aug 16, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Its Amazing (Aug 18, 2014)

Sighted in and ready for a good time this weekend!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 18, 2014)

I might go - I'll shoot until I run out of arrows depending on how it's set up. I've never been to their range before, so I have no idea how it's normally set up.

BTW what is "traditional modern?" Does that mean carbon arrows? I shoot wood myself.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 18, 2014)

trad modern is carbon or aluminum arrows and/or aluminum riser w/a rest

Wood on wood is total trad shot off of the shelf


----------



## olinprice (Aug 18, 2014)

Ttt  gona be a great shoot y'all come on out


----------



## olinprice (Aug 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## watermedic (Aug 23, 2014)

Tomorrow is the day!!

Lots of prizes!!

Top shooters are guaranteed prizes.

Door prizes are draw after the shoot by random draw. 

 Must be present to collect door prizes!!


----------



## olinprice (Aug 24, 2014)

Awesome shoot guys thanks


----------



## clemsongrad (Aug 24, 2014)

Sounds like y'all had a good course.    Wish I could have been there but had family stuff to take care of....


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 24, 2014)

I had fun. I didn't keep score I just shot for practice and fresh air and exercise.


----------



## Monster02 (Aug 25, 2014)

Had a blast! Now I'm ready to get in the woods!!!!


----------



## Trip Penn (Aug 25, 2014)

Great shoot!


----------



## Monster02 (Aug 25, 2014)

Scores?


----------

